# *gulp* Going for it - Face Shaving Help?!



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Here's what I did when I started shaving Zulee. She's the first and only dog that I have ever groomed.

Let Tate get acquainted with the clippers. I know he has heard them and felt them before, but it's different around the face. The sound changes around the ears. Let him see the clippers and feel the vibration from the body of the clippers on his face.

I watched several YouTube videos which helped, but they always seem to use a dog that is well adjusted to the process. It is a little awkward trying to hold her head and pull the skin tight with one hand. Practice different grips to see what works for you both before you start with the clippers.

I found that the neck was the easiest and the nose was most sensitive. Leaving a mustache will help with that. Make sure you have lots of high value treats, such as cheese available to reward him when he is good.

Poodles will do anything to act their way out of something they don't want to do, cry, wiggle, lick, whatever. Be patient, gentle, calm and stay in control. It ends on your terms, not his. 

You may need to work up to a full face in a couple of sessions. I remember being scared to death. Now I have confidence in the clippers and how to hold her. She understands what is going to happen and that she will get lots of praise and treats for being a good girl.

You'll do great!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I tried and confused myself:doh: The face was my least favorite for a while. 

I wonder if this video may help. It has added comments to explain as well. plus its a little dog like Tate.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I was looking for a photo to kind of help you and this is the best I could find.











You can kinda see how they go from the ear to the eye and then also at an angle down to shave out the neck area. It's harder to explain but hopefully the picture helps!









You'd shave that first from the ear to the corner of the eye









and then like that through the neck area


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks so much you guys! I just made, "It's just hair, it will grow back" my mantra!

I shaved his face and a little bit down his throat (think I need to go farther down) today before we went to the farmer's market (everyone loved him, and he was GREAT with one dog, terrible with another, and okay with yet another. Whomever had him did NOT socialize him, so it is a constant battle to get him comfortable around other dogs. I think he thinks he is a person, as he is okay with everyone human... even my 3 year old cousin who is his biggest fan and hugs him too tight.)

Anyway, I want to try and fix it up tomorrow, and then I'll post pics! I really appreciate it guys!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Just go for it  maybe I'll make a video on how I shave Vegas's face some time.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Yay - good for you. A flickr friend made a video on clipping around the eye, which can be a little scary, and you don't want to clipper the lashes.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's a great site for step-by-step instructions w/pictures (which I used when I started shaving FF&T). 

CLIPPING THE FACE


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

SnorPuddel said:


> Yay - good for you. A flickr friend made a video on clipping around the eye, which can be a little scary, and you don't want to clipper the lashes.


very helpful video around eye - I usually end of taking the eylashes off mine - I guess I need to use a different clipper for the eye - I have been using my andis with a #10 blade.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

poodleholic said:


> Here's a great site for step-by-step instructions w/pictures (which I used when I started shaving FF&T).
> 
> CLIPPING THE FACE


very helpfl site


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

SnorPuddel Thanks for posting that link to the eye. I can never get mine to look clean. Thanks!


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

That flickr video was awesome. Thanks for the helpful link! Eyes scare me too and Biscuit is always so calm for grooming, just makes me nervous.


----------

